# Calling Bessacarr owners (veiwers)



## Anonymous

Hi 
We think we have found the motorhome we want in the shape of the bessacarr E450 the one with the fixed bed, but what i am wondering if anyone has seen 2005 fabric colors and if they seem nice? (we hate the yellow) our local bessacarr dealer only has last years colors and the optional horrid yellow color, and has no fabric samples or decent photos of the new colors and sadly the E450 is not a model he stocks. So if someone can help that would be great! 8O   

Also if there are any E450 owners out there, some feedback would be great.

Cheers for now
Matt  8O


----------



## Mat7

Doh that was me, ^^^^^^^^^ not signed in !!!

cheers Matt


----------



## 89498

*Fabric Bessacarr*

Hi. we were looking at brochures of this years Bessacarrs and (although we couldn't afford one) we noticed leather (white) very nice and durable. It was £1500 extra but if we were buying new we would have it. It looks fantastic. Try the Bessacarr website I think they have a picture there.
Andy


----------



## chrisgog

We have Bessacarr 435 and love it. It is a difficult colour to describe but I would say it is a mixed pattern of black/beige. I too do not like that yellow. You would prefer cream/blue/black new colour which is shown on their website but it has the yellowy carpet to match but the curtains match upholstery. A bit light in colour though so I would put throws on them to protect them straightaway.
Love the Bessacarr but wish they would get better choice of upholstery colours. Other swift makes have a brighter colour scheme so why cant they give more for the bessy?
www.bessacarrmotorhomes.co.uk


----------

